# Trainer in San Antonio



## joeinsa (Jan 26, 2008)

Hello all. I am getting my 8 week old GSD next week. I want to start her off on the right paw (foot). I have done just investigating on trainers I have found on the internet. I was wondering if anyone knew of any here in San Antonio Texas they would reccomend. Thanks


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

I don't have any actual recommendations but I have done some research in case I'll get another puppy. Most of these places are closer to where we live on the NE side.

http://www.k9countryclub.net/
http://www.palmspetresort.com/
http://www.k9kontrol.com/index.php
http://www.lucysdoggydaycare.com/services.aspx
http://www.hillcountrypetranch.com/training.html
http://www.robcary.com/
http://minesweep446.tripod.com/sanantoniodogtrainingclub/

Michaela


----------



## joeinsa (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks alot! There are a couple on there I will be visiting.


----------



## elfwofle (Dec 22, 2007)

I have used Karen Pearce with my GSD, and now the pup my GSD fostered.... I like her training style, and we see eye to eye on most things. She works for Petsmart (and Im not a Petsmart trainer fan), but I had met her in person before I knew she worked there and we are good friends now. She is at the Petsmart on 281N and Bitters. We are taking puppy classes right now every Saturday night, and will be starting Advance II calsses on Fridays in a couple of weeks too.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

I forgot to add that I did go and observe a class at Rob Cary, it wasn't a puppy class. The lady teaching the class was so boring that I almost fell asleep watching her...









But they have different trainers so you may want to actually observe the different places giving a class before you sign up...just a thought.

Michaela


----------

